# Benny Moore Exterior Aura.. what do you think?



## jonradcliffe (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm just wondering if anyone has used Benny Moore's new exterior Aura paint. The store in my area where I typically buy Ben Moore paint has been talking it up for a couple of months. I finally used it and absolutely despise it. 

First of all, the flat siding color flashed like crazy and at 60 bucks a gallon retail, I should be able to sit in a lawn chair and watch it apply itself. This stuff is supposed to dry fast and I know they make that extender for it, but I started on a small part of the house to get warmed up. 3 hours later I could visibly see wet paint on that same siding.

Second, after spraying the siding I do what I always do and brush out the trim on the house. There really wasnt much since most of the windows were new and therefour clad on the outside, so I figured that I could get away with spending half a day on it. I wound up spending more time chasing the runs and sags on the stuff I had fixed 3 times already. 

NEXT! one coat coverage??? NO WAY! Using the semi-gloss formula, I strugled to get a cream colored paint to cover..well, cream. I ended up 2 coating all of the cream color, and 3 coating everything that wasnt. Doors I sprayed with my HVLP took 3 as well. My brush technique has not changed even slightly from any other job I have done this summer.

I realize this might seem like a rant, but that was my first and last experience with Benny Moore Exterior Aura paint. For my time, labor, and money, I'll stick with Duration. 

I would love to hear thoughts/experiences of anyone else who has used it!
Thanks guys


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

try accolades or manor hall timeless. both way better paints and you can get em for like 7 dollars a gallon less than duration. I feel that they have de formulated durations and its pretty mediocre now.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Aura doesn't guarantee one coat coverage... I agree with some that you say I have used the flat also and thought it flashed too.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

jonradcliffe said:


> NEXT! one coat coverage??? NO WAY! Using the semi-gloss formula, I strugled to get a cream colored paint to cover..well, cream. I ended up 2 coating all of the cream color, and 3 coating everything that wasnt. Doors I sprayed with my HVLP took 3 as well. My brush technique has not changed even slightly from any other job I have done this summer.


 
I always use a satin/low lustre sheen and the Aura is now my prefered paint for any darker colors. I will still use the Duration (Ext) for whites/creams because of the mil thickness but you can't beat the coverage and appearance of the Aura. My experience has been completely opposite from yours.

I posted this pic on another thread. This is one coat Aura covering a vinyl replacement board.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

At 60 buck a gal it better make a terd look like heavenly pearly gates. Hell even at 30 bucks it better at least sing to me. Benny is over rated and overpriced.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Lets face it the days of 20$ or even 30$ a gallon is soon to be gone (for quality that is)... If your paying 60$ for Aura your paying retail... 

SW is over rated in opinion... but we can argue crap like that forever and it will never change one mind..


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

Timeless covers better and applies easier than Duration or Aura and costs less than both - plus, you can give your customers that warm fuzzy feeling by telling them about the "Lifetime Warranty".


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

PinnacleResidential said:


> Timeless covers better and applies easier than Duration or Aura and costs less than both - plus, you can give your customers that warm fuzzy feeling by telling them about the "Lifetime Warranty".


aura, duration, even resilience all offer life time warranties.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Was given 2 gallons of Muralo's new "Endure" exterior paint to try out. Thicker and better coverage than "Duration" (supposedly) and a lifetime warranty too. 

Can't wait to try it.

http://www.muralo.net/products/endure_exterior_7992.php


----------

